# pruning and leaf picking ?



## skunk (Aug 14, 2005)

hello. i have 3 plants 1 is dying now all brown where i transplanted it .you all were rt ty. but i have 2 questions about my other 2 plants ?big leaves are turning yellow my friend says i need to pick every big leaf on there rt now because it is stealing nutrience from the bud .t/f. it is also starting little tiny buds now it is 7 ft tall and i keep then pruned between 6 and 7 feet so my fence still hides it .should i still keep pruning it or topping it while its in this stage of forming buds. not really too much worried about neighbors on other side . i give them veggies out my garden all time to keep them happy .tyvm.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 15, 2005)

Your friend has his head up his patootie.
Fan leaves SUPPLY nutrients to the plant.
Don't remove any leaves.  When the plant no longer needs them it will shed them by itself.
Do not top it either.  You want the plants energy to go into bud production, not repairing the damage you do to it.


----------



## skunk (Aug 15, 2005)

tyvm guru .i thought it sounded kinda funny because they grew them big leaves 4 a reason . have you ever heard of meigs county ohio .he also told me that is best place in the world 4 marijuana .  he said they call it meigs county gold .any way tyvm


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 15, 2005)

I believe that The Emerald Triangle (Mendocino, Humboldt and Trinity Counties, in N. Calif.) is "the best place for marijuana".
According to '02 dea statistics, we grew over 1 Billion $$'s worth of weed here.
People rarely get busted for growing small gardens out here, and no one gets busted for possession.
And with a script, you can grow up to 99 plants at a time (in Humboldt County).
In Mendocino County, no 'script is needed.  Everyone is allowed to have 25 plants.


----------



## zem (Jan 18, 2010)

skunk your "friend" is jealous from you he wants you to fail in gettin buds... well either that or he's a total moron


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 18, 2010)

skunk said:
			
		

> tyvm guru .i thought it sounded kinda funny because they grew them big leaves 4 a reason . have you ever heard of meigs county ohio .he also told me that is best place in the world 4 marijuana . he said they call it meigs county gold .any way tyvm


 
good call to go with your gut...good instincts on that


----------

